# Lt. Cmdr. Kevin Davis, USN



## HKphooey (Apr 23, 2007)

Blue Angel pilot, Lt. Cmdr. Kevin Davis, was killed Saturday in Beaufort, S.C., when his No. 6 jet crashed during an air show.

RIP

:asian:


----------



## stickarts (Apr 23, 2007)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 23, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 23, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Tames D (Apr 23, 2007)

.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 23, 2007)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 23, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 23, 2007)

.


----------



## Drac (Apr 23, 2007)

.


----------



## MJS (Apr 23, 2007)

.


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 23, 2007)

RIP, Skipper. You did good with your short time among us. :asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 24, 2007)

.


----------



## exile (Apr 24, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## MSTCNC (Apr 24, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 24, 2007)

.


----------

